
Games in less than 13kB of JavaScript - fagnerbrack
https://blog.github.com/2018-10-05-js13kgames-highlights-2018/
======
drakonka
I've participated in a couple of js31kgames jams, including the very first
one. I didn't do it this year, but it's certainly a fun little challenge. My
favorite creation was a color matching game; I actually wrote a small post on
the Intel Developer Zone blog about all the stuff I learned about color
matching, color formats, and perception over the course of making this (it was
just beginner knowledge, but much of it was things I hadn't even considered
before).

~~~
jplayer01
That sounds really cool. Do you have a link to that blog post?

~~~
drakonka
Yup, here it is: [https://software.intel.com/en-
us/html5/hub/blogs/exploring-c...](https://software.intel.com/en-
us/html5/hub/blogs/exploring-color-matching-in-javascript)

(I want to reiterate that this is really just the very basics which I had
learned over the course of the project; turns out I was completely clueless
about color!)

------
bspammer
After spending a few minutes on each of these, Re-wire really strikes me as
being the most unlike anything I've ever played before. Really cool little
puzzle mechanic.

~~~
allannienhuis
I agree. this would make a nice mobile game.

------
DoktorEgo
Not JavaScript, but there was actually a 4kb version of Minecraft for a
contest:
[https://archive.org/details/Minecraft4K](https://archive.org/details/Minecraft4K)

~~~
jplayer01
Do you know which contest?

~~~
jtolmar
That was for Java4k 2009. Notch was a regular participant in the competition,
winning several years with 4k demakes of other popular games (though in that
specific year I won :-)). He was experimenting with hand-writing JVM byte code
assembly-style and wrote the core engine of a Minecraft-style game in just
over 2000 bytes, then got bored with the project and wrote something else.

Due to the way Java4k works (your entry is measured by compressed jar size),
every byte can fit a little more than the previous one, so 2000 bytes is
actually less than half the allotted space.

~~~
codetrotter
Demakes are an interesting concept. For example, how little could you get away
with doing for a demake of the first level of the original Crash Bandicoot? By
that I mean, how little time could you get away with spending on code and
graphics and still have it be recognizable by someone that had played said
game in the past? How little and still have them identify it as _a version of
Crash_ rather than just being _reminiscient of Crash_? How little and still be
visually pleasing? How little and still be enjoyable to play?

------
formalsystem
This feels like highly relevant training for making responsive multiplayer
games

------
pjmlp
The 1024-moves is very addictive.

